

Google Is Now Blocking Porn (NSFW) - derpenxyne
http://gizmodo.com/5967934/google-is-blocking-porn-duh-nsfw

======
derpenxyne
Reddit:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/14q7j4/censorshi...](http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/14q7j4/censorship_as_of_past_two_hours_google_images/)

